# Seikitech plotters?



## theleague (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Seikitech plotters. I like the fact you can run Illustraor straight to the plotter.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

theleague said:


> Does anyone know anything about Seikitech plotters. I like the fact you can run Illustraor straight to the plotter.


Never heard of this brand before. When I did a search on it, all that came up were ebay sites. I'm always a litte skeptical of ebay products.


----------



## theleague (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah I did the same but they seem like decent plotters for the price.


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

theleague said:


> Does anyone know anything about Seikitech plotters. I like the fact you can run Illustraor straight to the plotter.


How can you run illustrator directly to the seiki? I have had my seiki for 1 1/5 years and never knew how to do that.


----------



## MAFIA (Mar 14, 2007)

racinggrafx said:


> How can you run illustrator directly to the seiki? I have had my seiki for 1 1/5 years and never knew how to do that.


how has your plotter treated you for that 1.2 years? any problems? will it accept corel? thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard a few different guys say great things about thi cutter.I went to a large flea market and two different people were using these cutters. They seemed to think very highly of the brand. ....... JB


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

Sign Guy chiming in.

Signcut. That program (pretty cheap for a plotter driver) has plugins that you can use to cut directly from Illustrator, Inkscape, Corel X3 and I think maybe another. I've never used the plug in. I save all my vectors to a master file as an AI and then just open them with SignCut.

As far as the plotter goes, they're not really high end plotters, however, they are cheap enough where if something goes wrong, they're replacable. 

I'm actually looking at one myself as a back up. I've heard people say they last a long time, but it's like anything else. Taking care of them, maintaning them, and the amount of use and abuse dictates alot. 

I think the newer ones are better than their older ones from what I hear.

Sorry to bring this old thread up, but looks like it never got answered...


----------



## dragonflyartist (Feb 13, 2008)

what version of illustrator?? I have 8.

I'm also considering this machine but intend to use it for vinyl sign making.


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

Mine still works great, the only problem I have with it is you have to work a little at getting it aligned straight. 
I have AI cs2. Still don't think I can cut straight from AI. If anyone needs more info on this cutter, just ask.


----------



## moxo71 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there, I just buy a Seiki Plotter in México but need to connect on a mac. If someone knows how or where to find a descent USB driver, plus a good cut program please help. In adittion, I just download the Roland cut studio (someone told me that roland is compatible whith seiki) and this program opens has a plug-in of illustrator in the window menu, displays a window and it looks easy to use. Hope to try it soon.. Regards..


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

I think if you save your .eps file or .ai file to a .dxf file you can cut from Corel or Illustrator. Just be sure you don't forget to use the "." in .dxf

I cut to my Roland all the time

You also must cut in "Outline"

Bob Bigart


----------



## Devilmanak (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a question: Does anyone know if LXI software will work with the Seiki plotters? I am moving (long way away) and don't want to take my cutter, so need a new one, but need it to work with the software I have so I don't need to mess with that.


----------



## samijofitz (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a Seiki plotter, it really came with no instructions, and I am having some trouble with my designs either not cutting all the way through, or having jagged edges. Can anyone tell me what settings I should use for speed and force to get a decent cut? I have had this thing for 6 months and all the playing i have done to try to get a decent cut have not worked, and I am getting a bit frustrated. I can't seem to get any support from the company or from the person I bought it from. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

My cutter is set at 254g and I don't cut faster than 14. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## medinax (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there, im new with my seiki tech plotter and i also have the same problem that Samijofitz has ( not cutting all the way through, or having jagged edges and also the letters are cutted horrible, they dont seem anything like the ones that i see in the monitor) im gonna try the configuration of racinggrafx, but ¿what software do you use to cut? ¿its probably that my problem is with the software configuration? Im using the signcut X2 software to cut my designs. Thanks!


----------



## samijofitz (Aug 19, 2008)

racinggrafx said:


> My cutter is set at 254g and I don't cut faster than 14. Let me know if that helps.


Well, my speed settings options are 10 - 800 mm/s, and my force setting options are 10 - 500 g in increments of 10 - so if I set it to 250g, and 20 mm/s that should be close?
Thank you for your reply.
I use Corel Draw, and Flexi Cut 8, if that helps.


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

theleague said:


> Does anyone know anything about Seikitech plotters. I like the fact you can run Illustraor straight to the plotter.


You can run Adobe Illustrator to it? cool I have a seikit Tech 870t with flexi 8.5 as software. I can't get it to cut or act right did you get it to cut?

and are there any other online trainnings for this cutter?


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

jah9484 said:


> You can run Adobe Illustrator to it? cool I have a seikit Tech 870t with flexi 8.5 as software. I can't get it to cut or act right did you get it to cut?
> 
> and are there any other online trainnings for this cutter?


do you have a Seikit tech plotter?


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

moxo71 said:


> Hi there, I just buy a Seiki Plotter in México but need to connect on a mac. If someone knows how or where to find a descent USB driver, plus a good cut program please help. In adittion, I just download the Roland cut studio (someone told me that roland is compatible whith seiki) and this program opens has a plug-in of illustrator in the window menu, displays a window and it looks easy to use. Hope to try it soon.. Regards..


Hello is there a support crew for the Seikit Tech 870t? I own one and I'm having problems.

I have flexi 8.5 for the plotter software (AI cs2 as well)


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

jah9484 said:


> Hello is there a support crew for the Seikit Tech 870t? I own one and I'm having problems.
> 
> I have flexi 8.5 for the plotter software (AI cs2 as well)


 
Don't know much about flexi 8, but i owned 2 seiki cutters with signcutx2 and ran great. There's a couple forum members that run the seiki with flexi with good results. Type the name of AllahDivine in the search engine and see what comes up.


----------



## webmusher (Jul 20, 2009)

A client of mine bought a SeikiTech cutter to replace his Roland that had stopped working. The cutter arrived damaged with obvious attempts to rub out the scratches, dirt from obvious previous use and the software was just a small mini-disk copy with no label.
The cutter would always do a final cut diagonally across the finished product, ruining the results completely.
Contact with the seller (Frank of SeikiTech) has resulted in serious screaming matches where he accuses us of not having the brains to run the software, not returning the software, not returning the dongle that was never sent in the first place and we are waiting for his next response to a demand for a full refund before taking legal actions.
*DO NOT BUY A SEIKITECH CUTTER!!!* Buy American, or German if you must, NOT Chinese!


----------



## alwayzlavish (Apr 28, 2009)

theleague said:


> Does anyone know anything about Seikitech plotters. I like the fact you can run Illustraor straight to the plotter.


if you can please tell me how do you run Illustraor straight to the plotter if you can please that will be great thanks please email and let me know thanks


----------

